# cypriot heritage query



## sacromonte2 (Feb 25, 2009)

hello folks ,
i have a Cypriot father (darn if i can find his Birth certificate, yet got all other papers).

i have the plan (as an Australian citizen), to try and get a EU passport, has anyone tried applying with any success to a Cypriot embassy regarding this , in either Australia or Cyprus .

as mentioned have many papers including my fathers birth details yet not on a separate certificate.

specific questions being, must i b in my country of birth to do the application process, also is it better to apply in writing to the Cypriot embassy, or Australian embassy to start the process, my father is an Australian citizen.

i am living in England(travel visa) so am far away from dad and have little contact.

the other issue in applying for this type of heritage visa must i have a certain bank balance ? 

thanks again all


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

sacromonte2 said:


> hello folks ,
> i have a Cypriot father (darn if i can find his Birth certificate, yet got all other papers).
> 
> i have the plan (as an Australian citizen), to try and get a EU passport, has anyone tried applying with any success to a Cypriot embassy regarding this , in either Australia or Cyprus .
> ...


Can he find his birth certificate? If not do you know exactly where and when he was born and the parents names? If so, it will be hard but will be able to eventually get it. You'll have to find the "mouchtari" of the village who will atest to your father's origins. Also does your dad have Cypriot citizenship? this would symplify the process. Even if he doesn't, a lot of people who left pre 1960 don't, if he goes to the Consulate and gets his Cypriot citizenship then it will make everything much easier for you. Actually, that would be my first step and see if he can cooperate.


----------



## sacromonte2 (Feb 25, 2009)

hi folks ,
im still seeking an eu passport though my fathers (Cypriot heritage) not getting a lot of help from family ! nothing.

my father although in Australia receives a small pension from cyprus (So he must still be considered a citizen).

i do have the birth dates/and dates of when they passed away.
are there any other stamps or forms that will help this process .

Also 
does any one have any idea if i can apply in writing for a copy (all original) of my dads birth certificate , and the address ? (Which ever one i need to give to the Embassy in Australia.
(id really like to get the EXACT birth certificate(not really any communication from the relatives there.

ill go back to Australia in a few months.

Also a silly question, 
after i personally lodge the form in will it really take 3 or more months !! for a decision !! , how can i make it quicker ! im enjoying England.

thankyou all, sorry for my ramblings, respect any info and time


----------



## sacromonte2 (Feb 25, 2009)

theresoon said:


> Can he find his birth certificate? If not do you know exactly where and when he was born and the parents names? If so, it will be hard but will be able to eventually get it. You'll have to find the "mouchtari" of the village who will atest to your father's origins. Also does your dad have Cypriot citizenship? this would symplify the process. Even if he doesn't, a lot of people who left pre 1960 don't, if he goes to the Consulate and gets his Cypriot citizenship then it will make everything much easier for you. Actually, that would be my first step and see if he can cooperate.


if he claims the army . cypriot allowance , he still mus be recognised.

anyone the place address in cyprus Embassy to erite , to ask the send me a copy of birtcertificate would they do it ??


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

sacromonte2 said:


> hello folks ,
> i have a Cypriot father (darn if i can find his Birth certificate, yet got all other papers).
> 
> i have the plan (as an Australian citizen), to try and get a EU passport, has anyone tried applying with any success to a Cypriot embassy regarding this , in either Australia or Cyprus .
> ...


Please excuse me I am confused. You are Australian by birth, living in England but expat in Spain (that's what the flag on the top of your messages shows). If this is not correct please change the location markers in your personal information. 

You are Australian and you want a Cypriot Passport? Are you going to take dual nationality? Do you realise this might make you liable for National Service in Cyprus?

If you are in England wouldn't it be easier to contact the Embassy of Cyprus in either London or Manchester and ask them for help in obtaining a passport, since by requesting a Cypriot Passport you must also be looking for Cyprus citizenship? 

The address of the Embassy in London is 13 St. James' Square, London SW1Y 4LB
Tel: 020 7321 4100 
and the address of the Embassy in Manchester is Honorary Consulate General, University Precinct, Oxford Road, Manchester M13 9RN. Tel:0161-2763013


----------



## sacromonte2 (Feb 25, 2009)

hi babsm ,


thankyou 
for the reply, yes i have those address , yet im seeking My dads Birth certificate, they said i can just ask relatives but .


yes Im Australian passport holder , Father is from Cyprus, my father is in Australia , im in England, is there any place in Cyprus that i can write to to obtain a copy of his birth certificate ?

i have tried to ask my relatives, not any replies !!im on good terms with father , its just he is miles away in Oz and has lost his certificate, and his English is worse than mine hehe !!

anyone know of any places i get get or even a Little agency that can help me acquire the EXACT certificate need to to try and get a EU visa.(to apply for work in the UK), 
i will leave to Australia in 6 week's tourist visa will end, and id like to get started on the long application process.
anyone have experience of this , or offer any advice .
its much appreciated.

thaks again babesM, for yout rime and others:clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sacromonte2 said:


> hi babsm ,
> 
> 
> thankyou
> ...


Try Gwennies red tape services. They may be able to help you.
There is a link on the sticky thread ,useful links.

Veronica


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Why doesn't your dad contact the Cyprus Consulate in your area in Australia regarding his birth Certificate. If he is receiving a pension it means he worked here. I thought you said your parents are dead. Since your dad is alive he must know where and when he was born.

Regarding military service, once you get the citizenship you'll need to deal with that issue. You won't have to do military service but you will need to give them all sorts of paperwork showing you never lived in Cyprus.

By the way it's your dad who has to ask for his birth certificate, not you. Since he is still alive nobody will give it to you without his permission.


----------



## sacromonte2 (Feb 25, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Try Gwennies red tape services. They may be able to help you.
> There is a link on the sticky thread ,useful links.
> 
> Veronica


thanks veronica, cutting red tape sounds great ! has any one go through the process they require my mums passport too , she Australian never left Australia no passport !!! , should i also try to get my grandparents birth certificates as well or just fathers ok ?? (i read that it is , just checking !!

my father and grandparents are from KYrenia , and its occupied , and the grandparents sadly died many years ago,


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

sacromonte2 said:


> thanks veronica, cutting red tape sounds great ! has any one go through the process they require my mums passport too , she Australian never left Australia no passport !!! , should i also try to get my grandparents birth certificates as well or just fathers ok ?? (i read that it is , just checking !!
> 
> my father and grandparents are from KYrenia , and its occupied , and the grandparents sadly died many years ago,


then you have to get the birth certificate from the Kyrenia mayor. I am sure she will remember hte family. Then you will need a marriage certificate for your parents wedding. And of course your birth certificate.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

sacromonte2 said:


> hi babsm ,
> 
> 
> thankyou
> ...


I would have thought it would be easier to apply for a working visa in the Uk using your Australian passport, given the amount of effort you will have to go to to get the birth certificates?


----------



## sacromonte2 (Feb 25, 2009)

hello,
sorry thats a massive typo buy me (need a new pc .

yes dads still in Australia) (grandparents passed away.

so i really need my dads authority, he is not really keen on me being away overseas again, do you know if its just a matter of him signing maybe they do something, clearly id have to write to the Cypriot embassy in Nicosia? as in australian would they have it ? hes an Australian citizen since 75,

he was in the cypriot army so receives a pension.

i thankyou so much again for your time , may i ask what can i do ?? he will not call the embassy in Australia can i do that and ask them to send forms ? to his house .for authority to receive his birth certificate

im in England hes in Australia.

i feel its going to take a lot of time


----------



## sacromonte2 (Feb 25, 2009)

BabsM said:


> I would have thought it would be easier to apply for a working visa in the Uk using your Australian passport, given the amount of effort you will have to go to to get the birth certificates?


HI babs, 
it use to be a few years ago, but these days they will not allow it especially at the border, i was asked a lot of questions , And if i said i was looking for work would have been trouble.

also recruitment agencies barely look at u unless u have an eaa or ea or UK visa/passport.

so i think its the Birth certificate, does any one know the name of the form i have to get from The embassy ?
(to request mi thinking i can ask them for a form get dad to sign then send it to cypriot embassy ?? (I guess the embassy is in Nicosia? 
maybe i can call them or even find one in England here and send to father to sign it in OZ, i have to go back anyway, just want to get the ball rolling.

id love to see the forms i need to go through ? anyone know them ? i like to see what else i need , i have my things , just dads Birth certificate , hes getting a pension (so he's on there books wish i could just quote some number and get the paper work !! hehe


----------



## sacromonte2 (Feb 25, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Try Gwennies red tape services. They may be able to help you.
> There is a link on the sticky thread ,useful links.
> 
> Veronica


ill google these guys ,
i also was thinking i could go to Cyprus and get it myself ? but would they really ask for his signature, of course i have the same surname and my middle name is his name ?

just a thought flights are cheap from England ! , its great !


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

sacromonte2 said:


> HI babs,
> it use to be a few years ago, but these days they will not allow it especially at the border, i was asked a lot of questions , And if i said i was looking for work would have been trouble.
> 
> also recruitment agencies barely look at u unless u have an eaa or ea or UK visa/passport.


No you wouldn't be able to apply at the border because you are in the UK on a tourist visa. You'd have to go back to Australia to apply but since you said you were going back anyway it might be an easier route than trying to get the Cypriot birth certificate if your father won't agree. 

Why don't you do a search on the internet amongst the Cyprus governent websites, looking for 'how to get a cyprus birth certificate' or 'how to get a cyprus passport'. That's how I'd look for that info.


----------



## sacromonte2 (Feb 25, 2009)

hi ,
I had researched that before, and due to age , did really qualify for working in ENgland (And qualifications). it seems a lot easier providing i can obtain the Birth certificate, i was told at the embassy that a relative can give me the B/certificate from the embassy, yet she seems very stressed on the day i asked her (she was busy) and on the forum here,
someone 
mentioned i must have my fathers permission , so lots of uncertainty . i call the embassy and ask, (Doing that is always stressful so i was just trying to get some info before hand, best to be prepared.

if i can obtain a Cypriot passport that will be great for residing and working part time for example , to come here from Aust, with no work set up and just a Aust passport isnt to hopeful , and yes it must be all worked out prior to departure.


----------



## sacromonte2 (Feb 25, 2009)

hi again folks ,
does anyone know the Exact name of the form (Even in greek) to request permission from my father to give me the power to request his birth certificate from the Cypriot embassy ?.

i heard i can get my father to go to a consulate and sign a form then send to me ? 

as always i appreciate anyones time on this. cheers


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

sacromonte2 said:


> hi again folks ,
> does anyone know the Exact name of the form (Even in greek) to request permission from my father to give me the power to request his birth certificate from the Cypriot embassy ?.
> 
> i heard i can get my father to go to a consulate and sign a form then send to me ?
> ...


Sacromente2, 
This is an unusual request that few people are likely to know the answer to. A number of suggestions as to how to obtain the information have been given to you and I think that, from here on it is up to you to do something with the information you have been given. 

I'm sorry but we don't always have the answers to every question.


----------

